# Dividing my room with a wardrobe? help !



## emjaylu (17 Jun 2012)

Hi everyone,

Re-designing my bedroom, would it look strange having a wardrobe parting half of my room off? See attached pictures to see what i mean..


----------



## devonwoody (18 Jun 2012)

It certainly looks strange to me . However if you are happy dont take notice of me.


----------



## Blister (18 Jun 2012)

First question is WHY ?

you have 2 ideal areas / recesses on either end of the room if you need storage space 

And leave the bedroom open plan


----------



## CHJ (18 Jun 2012)

Having a daughter who is a free lance fashion designer and who has extened her 5 bed house to accomodate a similar trend and the experience of what that has entailed over the years, I would say your basic requirement judging from your initial thread is to reduce the requirement for such a large wardrobe. :twisted: 

As Alan says make the most of existing alcoves, in my opinion any division of the space is going to have a far more claustrophobic effect on such a small room than just the loss of floor space would suggest.


----------



## emjaylu (18 Jun 2012)

Yeah, I'm guessing it wouuld make theroom feel a LOT smaller,

I need to figure out a way to make the most of the space i've got...and to be honest i just need room for all my clothes/shoes/makeup and bags...lol

I don't really own anything else apart from that, and i'm going to get the IKEA Day bed in black, and that gives me storage underneath for my bags, so just need to acommodate the clothes/shoes/makeup.

I can easily get a dressing table for the makeup, thats sorted. Now just the clothes/shoes

1 Wardrobe is certainly not enough, I need like 4 or 5 to be honest. I Was thinking of building isomething on the wall, so i can store my clothes and be able to see them with no door.... like this


----------



## CHJ (18 Jun 2012)

Beds under windows can be subject to cold down draughts in winter.
Window seat built as a storage chest can house a large quantity of shoes etc. even if you have some lift out racks to keep them in layers. You will see slim line wall mounted shoe racks in IKEA try and see if something similar can be incorporated in any unused corridor or little room wall space.
Long term clothes storage can be subjected to vacuum packing to reduce volume, slide under beds easily. Alternate summer/winter collections on racks.


----------



## emjaylu (18 Jun 2012)

How would i put the clothes rail on the wall? 

Would i build it out of shelves? cabinets? I am so confused.


----------

